# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  صقور الجديان تغتال تنزانيا بهدف(زمبا) وتحصد برونزية سيكافا

## musta2011

*
منقول سودانا فوق



حقق منتخبنا الاول لكرة القدم  فوزا مهما  في المباراة التي اقيمت ظهرا على المركزكين الثالث والرابع لبطولة سيكافا  وتمكن من الحصول على  المركز الثالث فيها بفوزه على منتخب تنزانيا صاحب الارض والجمهور  بهدف دون رد جاء في خواتيم المباراة   من تسديدة قوية   للنجم محمد شيخ الدين في الدقيقة(83) مستقلا تمريرة مهند الطاهر الذكية وهو الهدف الذي انتهت عليه المباراة حصد به منتخبنا الميدليات البرونزية في بطولة سيكافا للمنتخبات.
قدم منتخبنا مباراة رفيعة المستوى خاصة في شوط اللعب الثاني والذي اهدر فيه العديد من الفرص الني كانت كفيلة بهزيمة ثقيلة لمنتخب تنزانيا فيما هدد  اصحاب الارض مرمى المعز محجوب في العديد من الفترات إلا ان الحارس بدأ متماسكا.
لعب منتخبنا امس كل من  المعز/ نحم الدين/ فداسي/ خليفة/ مصعب/ امير كمال/ نزار حامد/ بشة/ محمد موسى/ مهند ورمضان عجب / دخل محمد شيخ الدين بديلا لامير كمال الذي غادر مصابا فيما احتل  كرنقو كمال بشة .
*

----------


## مناوي

*مبرووووك للمنتخب البرونزية
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ألف مبروك المركز الثالث ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهم شئ امير كمال يكون سليم
مازدا دايما جايب خبرنا في لعيبتنا ديل

*

----------

